# Game 7: Los Angeles Lakers (1-6) @ Orlando Magic (3-5)



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No Kobe tonight
Lakers +8.5

I was just watching PTI on ESPN and they were addressing the lack of minutes for Russell.

Wilbon said (paraphrase) "By all accounts Russell has gone "Hollywood""

I sure hope thats not true. I honestly hate that he is dating a Kardashian...he needs to be a gym rat, watching film, memorizing the playbook, etc....

Go Lakers

Holla Jamel! http://www.tankathon.com/


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

By all accounts? Who? I follow just about every LA based sports writer on Twitter. Who the hell said that?

I thought the little Kardashian came out and denied it? I'm the opposite of interested in that shit, but did anyone actually confirm it? Or at least see them together?

Can't deny he's taken advantage of some endorsement opportunities. Nike and Gatorade in particular. Haven't heard one report that he's not putting work in. Pincus said something about nobody outworks Julius and JC. Didn't say D'Angelo doesn't put in work. And I remember Byron actually told him to cut back a couple weeks ago.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Kardashian thing has already been put to rest. According to Kendall, they're just friends. Besides, Russell already has a GF.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

One thing I don't get is how Byron gets blamed for not developing Russell but gets absolutely no credit for actually developing Randle and Clarkson.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

In some respects, I think DLo is a lot of talk. He says he's a gym rat, but his body fat percentage is higher than someone who is constantly working out. Maybe Byron is addressing something the rest of us aren't seeing - probably not, but I hope so.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> One thing I don't get is how Byron gets blamed for not developing Russell but gets absolutely no credit for actually developing Randle and Clarkson.


That's a good point. Clarkson plays with more of a chip on his shoulder, and he's certainly earned everything that has come to him. But Byron held him out until he was ready last year. Then gave him the keys and let him run the show. 

Byron's helped develop some of the best PG's in this league, so I guess we can stand to trust the process a little bit more.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Uncle Drew said:


> By all accounts? Who? I follow just about every LA based sports writer on Twitter. Who the hell said that?


I have no damn clue. It surprised me too when he said it.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MojoPin said:


> In some respects, I think DLo is a lot of talk. He says he's a gym rat, but his body fat percentage is higher than someone who is constantly working out. Maybe Byron is addressing something the rest of us aren't seeing - probably not, but I hope so.


Body fat alone doesnt really indicate anything. You can workout 4 hours a day and gain weight, and you can work out four hours a day and lose weight. That all depends on how many calories you are consuming.

Different body fat percentages are ideal for different sports. He looks to be in between 13-15% body fat which is 100% fine for an NBA player.

As an example:

Track athletes 8-10% BF
Bodybuilders on day of competition 3-5% Body Fat
Powerlifter 18%+ Bodyfat


NBA players need that higher bodyfat so they can maintain strength and recover faster.

Im no expert but Ive read a ridiculous amount of stuff fitness related within the last year...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> In some respects, I think DLo is a lot of talk. He says he's a gym rat, but his body fat percentage is higher than someone who is constantly working out. Maybe Byron is addressing something the rest of us aren't seeing - probably not, but I hope so.


He's 19, not done physically developing and I read yesterday that he never lifted weights his only year in college. Got give him time. 


On a side note, kid is looking great so far tonight.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

New wrinkle in rotation:

Instead of Russell going out for Lou it was Clarkson


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Byron subs in Young and Lou. Defense goes to shit. Smh


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Russell with a strong 1st quarter, with 7/3/2.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nance has been solid for us.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Im liking Nance. Hustle. Hops. Defense. No dumb plays yet.

I wonder how good he can be...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers can't defend the 3.

Nance's stroke seems solid.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That was a serious big boy NBA rebound by Metta

DPOY Metta!!! that crazy bastard found the fountain of youth! lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Should have been an assist by DLo

Nice rebound by him in the scrum......

_alright alright alright_


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

THAT WAS NOT A FOUL!!!

THAT WAS AMAZING!!!

EDIT: RANDLE BLOCK


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

dumb play by DLo...pushes the ball up the court with the other four teammates behind him. Drives to the baseline and commits TO on a bad pass.

Good half overall though


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Why am I all of a sudden Basel talking to himself in game threads?!?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just getting home. First couple of possessions, all I've seen is us taking forever to get the possession starting and letting the clock get down to a couple of seconds left and rushing a shot or turning it over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good play there by Clarkson to collapse the defense when he got into the paint and give it to a wide open Hibbert for the dunk. Need more of that from him. Attack, attack, attack.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Why am I all of a sudden Basel talking to himself in game threads?!?


That's called Baseling a thread. Stop Baseling bro.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> That's called Baseling a thread. Stop Baseling bro.


Don't you ever tell people to stop Baseling, bro.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lou is playing like trash so far this game...Lets see what that means for DLo's minutes in the 4th


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

112,000 of Basels posts are in the million post thread...its his nirvana


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Lou is playing like trash so far this game...Lets see what that means for DLo's minutes in the 4th


Has Byron come out and said yet why he hasn't been playing D-Lo in the 4th quarter as much as he should?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> 112,000 of Basels posts are in the million post thread...its his nirvana


Actually, only 33,492.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nance Jr. came to play. Glad he's crashing the boards like that. Need more of it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Huertas needs to work on his defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Huertas needs to work on his defense.


But I will give credit where it's due. The guy can pass the ball. Terrific pass to Hibbert there for the 3-point play.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

D-Lo in to close the game out? About six minutes left. Let's see how this plays out. Love that it's a close game. Huge for the young guys on the team to experience close games.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So refreshing to see Hibbert able to knock down free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hibbert with the block on one end, Randle with the jam on the other end after running a P&R with Lou. Beautiful.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Orlando isn't missing from deep in this quarter.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Shocking...a career high against the lakers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Orlando shooting 13/27 from 3-point range. Guard the fucking perimeter.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That was the best drive to the basket of DLo's Lakers career


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Shocking...a career high against the lakers


There's got to be a stat somewhere that shows which team most players' career highs come against. I guarantee the Lakers are #1 . You want a career high? Play the Lakers. We'll make you look like a million bucks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Randle misses both freebies. Sigh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Orlando has 22 offensive rebounds. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who's better at getting fouled from deep: Lou or Swaggy P?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Randle ties it at 99. Nice footwork there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Randle gets stuffed, Orlando misses on the other end, Lakers rebound. 99-99 with 25.5 seconds left, Lakers ball.

TAKE THE FINAL SHOT.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UGLY shot by Lou. He airs it and Hibbert grabs the board and puts it back in but the shot clock expired. Orlando's going to have a chance to win this.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Where was Jordan Clarkson on that play?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Byron Scott needs to get better at drawing up plays. I get the iso stuff when it's Kobe out there, but Lou Williams? Why?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Vucevic wins it at the buzzer. Unbelievable.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

#FIRESCOTT 

That was 100% on him


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

That game winner was way too easy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fuck this season.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

That one is on Byron. That bullshit iso is all you can come up with?!!

#SuckForSimmons


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How hot is the seat Byron Scott is sitting on right now?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

The end of the game was trash but I was happy that the youth got plenty of minutes


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @LakersReporter: Russell had 14 points, 6 boards, 3 assists, 1 steal and 1 block in 32 minutes; Randle had 12 points, 8 boards, 4 assists and 1 block.





> @LakersReporter: Larry Nance, Jr. had 13 points on 6 of 6 FG’s with 3 boards and an assist in his 20 minutes off the bench.


Future looks bright.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> How hot is the seat Byron Scott is sitting on right now?


I would say ice cold, considering the absolute void of talent on this squad.

1-7 with the 29th place strength of schedule? That's on the players, not the coach. This may very well be the worst Lakers team of all time, and that is saying something, given the results of the past two seasons.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> I would say ice cold, considering the absolute void of talent on this squad.
> 
> 1-7 with the 29th place strength of schedule? That's on the players, not the coach. This may very well be the worst Lakers team of all time, and that is saying something, given the results of the past two seasons.


oh.....hi Ron


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Mitch needs to trade Nick Young so that Byron has less options on the wings


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

well if there was ever a year to suck, this would be it. simmons is a generational talent


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Tough one. Didn't guard the three (Napier had 5) and had some really bad offensive possessions down the stretch. 

Bright side. How good has Metta been? Did anybody think he still had this much left? And man, if Nance can consistently knock down that 20 footer, I think he'll be a solid combo F. Could be a very good role player. 

DLo rushed some shots, had some sloppy turnovers, but we FINALLY saw him attack the basket. Had 3 lay-ups including a contested off-hand finish on Vucevic. He's shown the weapons, just has to put it all together.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> well if there was ever a year to suck, this would be it. simmons is a generational talent


That might have credibility if you didn't say the same thing the past two years.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Basel said:


> How hot is the seat Byron Scott is sitting on right now?


A 300 pound woman with acne and cleft palate fired her nail lady for making her ugly.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Uncle Drew said:


> Tough one. Didn't guard the three (Napier had 5) and had some really bad offensive possessions down the stretch.
> 
> Bright side. How good has Metta been? Did anybody think he still had this much left? And man, if Nance can consistently knock down that 20 footer, I think he'll be a solid combo F. Could be a very good role player.
> 
> DLo rushed some shots, had some sloppy turnovers, but we FINALLY saw him attack the basket. Had 3 lay-ups including a contested off-hand finish on Vucevic. He's shown the weapons, just has to put it all together.


I hadn't watched the Lakers yet this year. Nance looking like an NBA caliber player was the biggest surprise to me.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> That might have credibility if you didn't say the same thing the past two years.


Not really. There were good draft classes, but no one like Simmons.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

WTF was this?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

that's not good


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> WTF was this?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Mk0pvBMik4


In Byrons defense that really looks like they at least had the play written to have a high screen for Lou....the play went to hell as soon as DLo fired off that crap pass


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> In Byrons defense that really looks like they at least had the play written to have a high screen for Lou....the play went to hell as soon as DLo fired off that crap pass


Oh, and btw, the guy who was to take the game-winning shot was the guy that is shooting .314FG% and .1903P% for the season?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> Oh, and btw, the guy who was to take the game-winning shot was the guy that is shooting .314FG% and .1903P% for the season?


Yeah but....who cares...Nick and Metta had better shooting nights going but it was a play designed for Lou to drive to the basket off the screen. Lou has the best handles of that bunch. He was possibly gonna pass once more defenders gravitated to him.

Nick & Metta were chillin at the baseline 3.....probably waiting for the kickout after the drive that never happened.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Lou is the worst alley-oop passer I have ever seen. He had 2 more insanely bad attempts last night. 

This game was all about offensive rebounds. The fact that we gave up 23 offensive rebounds and only lost on a last second shot is pretty remarkable.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Oh, and btw, the guy who was to take the game-winning shot was the guy that is shooting .314FG% and .1903P% for the season?


That guy is also the the only player on the court that was a go-to guy on a team (except swagger for sporadic moments). Should of gone with nance or black. They're both shooting over .500%, right?

If Pringles was the coach we would of made that game winner.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

don't laugh, if Pringles was the coach we'd be enjoying a heavy menu of Randle/Russell p&rs and Russell's development would be in much surer hands


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

e-monk said:


> don't laugh, if Pringles was the coach we'd be enjoying a heavy menu of Randle/Russell p&rs and Russell's development would be in much surer hands


QFT


----------

